# Riding with mountains outside of NNYC



## lindykid (Jan 30, 2003)

I am moving from nor-cal (Marin) to NYC. I was wondering what is around driving distance where I can get some good road mountain climbs in. I have no problem driving for 90 minutes to get some ride time in. If there are any climbs around 2k in elevation I could hit up that would be sweet.

Any help will be great. Going to miss it here.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

90 minutes of driving in NYC might get you to Hackensack........


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Post your question on the www.nycc.org message board. Probably easier for you to take a train for 90 minutes up to Westchester or Putnam Counties and ride home than drive up there and back. Also look into Orange and Rockland Counties in New Jersey.

I have many friends who I do hilly rides with north of NYC. PM me when you get into town.


----------



## CritLover (Aug 3, 2002)

I don't know of any 2k climbs within driving distance, but Bear Mountain has some decent climbs and is less than an hour from the city. I think the Harriman road race course has a climb that is about 1200-1400 (Tiorati Road), as well as Bear Mt. which I think is about 1k(to the top of Perkins Drive). There is also Storm King and some others in the area, but I don't know the heights. 

You could also check Somerset county in NJ - about 25 minutes out of the city - there are some 400+ climbs that are really steep 14+% (try google for the 'Hills of Somerset County' road race).

These are the best sites I have found. You could probably check the Catskill region for bigger climbs, although I'm not sure of the drive time. 

http://nycc.org/rl_db/home.aspx

http://www.nycc.org/re_regional_grades.html

http://www.njbikemap.com/


----------



## velocity (Apr 18, 2002)

It'll be a bit of an adjustment, but there's a good road scene here.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Bear Mt*

If you go to Bear Mt. and start the climb all the way at the bottom on Rt 9W and go all the way to the top of Perkins you get a 5 mile climb, granted most of it isn't very steep, but it's 5 miles of climbing and about an hours drive from the city.
Feel free to PM for details.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

lindykid said:


> I am moving from nor-cal (Marin) to NYC. I was wondering what is around driving distance where I can get some good road mountain climbs in. I have no problem driving for 90 minutes to get some ride time in. If there are any climbs around 2k in elevation I could hit up that would be sweet.
> 
> Any help will be great. Going to miss it here.


One funny thing about the greater NY area, is there's a LOT of good road riding. 

There's a lot of roads is why, and a lot are quiet local stuff that only the local clubs know about. Even Long Island has decent riding, if you know where to look. No 5 mile climbs, but hundreds of steep short stuff that can get you a good workout. And don't laugh, but the infamous Long Island Expressway has a nice service road that is actually a good route on a quiet Sunday morning. For 40 miles or so - in ea. direction. Go figure.

Granted that if I had a choice, I would not live here, and I've lived here 50 years. But I've also ridden in Marin, SF CA, Santa Fe NM, Colorado, NC, PA, NJ, NH, VT, VA, WI, Mich., all over NY, etc..... I actually used to get BORED with the road riding in Santa Fe, NM !. So few routes and roads. 

An hr. on Google will yield all sorts of cycling resources for the area - 

Massapeqaua Bike Club
Paumononk
Century in NYC, 
Transportation Alternatives
etc...

SB


----------



## Lowend (Mar 29, 2002)

You don't have to go too far to get to some nice riding. Westchester has three good parks to ride in. Check out www.wmba.org.


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

*Westchester County*

While I wouldn't call it mountainous, it is quite hilly. You could start on the MUT in Elmsford NY and go north about 20 miles. The nice thing about this MUT is there are tons of nice roads right off the trail all the way up. If you want a slow tour, drop me an IM when you're ready.


----------



## goldsbar (Apr 24, 2002)

Ah, my favorite topic. First one correction to critlovers post - the climb on the Harriman race loop is only 600-650 vertical according to the graph on the race website. It only feels like 1100 because its so long but generally not very steep in most parts. The climb from the Hudson to the Perkins monument is around 1000 IIRC. I believe the climb to the monument in Highpoint, NJ (NW corner of state) is also around 1000. My memory could be off on Highpoint so look at some topos. NJ has plenty of 400-600 foot climbs (more 400 than 600) and some are very steep. In general - but there are exceptions - the more N and W you go the bigger the climbing. In particular, the NJ/NY border area has plenty of challenging climbs. of If you're willing to mountain bike and can endure a 2hr drive, the climb up Overlook mountain in the Catskills by Woodstock (half road, half dirt road) is much higher than those mentioned above.

Overall, you're not going to get shelled by one big hill around here. It's more like death by a thousand cuts. The constant ups and downs of some areas can put much more of a beating on you than one continuous climb IMHO.

For the really long climbs, think VT, NH, etc.


----------



## Lowend (Mar 29, 2002)

CBar said:


> While I wouldn't call it mountainous, it is quite hilly. You could start on the MUT in Elmsford NY and go north about 20 miles. The nice thing about this MUT is there are tons of nice roads right off the trail all the way up. If you want a slow tour, drop me an IM when you're ready.



I don't think he was looking for a MUT. Have you ever rode any of the trails in Westchester other than MUTs?

Westchester does have some decent climbs. Try Gramhill or Blue Mt reserve, you will not be disappointed with the climbing.


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

*Mtb?*

I assumed he was looking for roads, not MTB trails. Graham and Blue Mtn are the best MTB trails Westchester has to offer, based on little bit of off-road riding I've attempted.


----------



## Lowend (Mar 29, 2002)

CBar said:


> I assumed he was looking for roads, not MTB trails. Graham and Blue Mtn are the best MTB trails Westchester has to offer, based on little bit of off-road riding I've attempted.


Your right. MY bad! I saw Marin and ASSUMEd that he was looking for off road adventure. I that case I would suggest 9W on the other side of the Bear Mt Bridge.


----------



## t1m4d (Dec 31, 2005)

*A few good climbs*

The Alpine Approach Road off of Rt. 9W is a good 1 mile climb within riding distance of the George Washington bridge. Unfortunately it is closed right now due to an avalanche. Hopefully they will fix it SOON.

Breakneck Road in Vernon NJ is very steep. A mile and a half of exquisite pain.

Central Highway in West Haverstraw is also a steep one. A little out of the way but worth it. 
Perkins Drive in Bear Mountain is good, though the road surface could use some improving.


----------



## SteveCnj (Oct 6, 2003)

t1m4d said:


> .
> 
> Breakneck Road in Vernon NJ is very steep. A mile and a half of exquisite pain.
> 
> .


The sign at the top warns of 17% grades! A good portion of the climb is at that gradiant.


----------



## Dan0930 (May 28, 2004)

Head north. get yourself up to the hudson valley around the mohonk preserve. As they say there is no rest on mountain rest road. 

if you want the beta on this ride shoot a PM over


----------



## kokaku (Jul 14, 2002)

lindykid said:


> I am moving from nor-cal (Marin) to NYC. I was wondering what is around driving distance where I can get some good road mountain climbs in. I have no problem driving for 90 minutes to get some ride time in. If there are any climbs around 2k in elevation I could hit up that would be sweet.
> 
> Any help will be great. Going to miss it here.


This is another excellent site for routes
http://www.roberts-1.com/bikehudson/


----------

